# You CAN teach an old dog new tricks...



## Jtopia (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been reading some posts here on the senior section of this forum. It makes me feel so blessed that I am among most of you that was lucky enough to have my DEAR Sadie for many,many years. There is nothing more special than a senior. We sadly lost her to an unexpected seizure when she was just over 16 1/2 years old. She was a saucy girl up until the morning before her seizure. I wish every day that I could still have her here. This christmas was definitely the hardest as it was the first christmas without her. I had a portriat done of her for my mother, so we made sure we opened it first so Sadie could watch over as we openned presents and had family get togethers.
Anyway, I thought I'd share this cute video of Sadie that I did when she was just over 16 years old. I taught her to roll over tries prior to this video being taken. Its true...you CAN teach an old dog new tricks...especially at 16!!! Whenever I get sad I tend to watch this video because it always makes me smile!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was just precious, what a happy girl. I can see why you watch it when you are sad. It definitely made me smile.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

WOW!!! 16,5 is AWESOME!!! I lost my Chancy at 13,5 and everybody including me thought it was such a great age!! I am so sorry for your loss of Sadie! The older these dogs get, the more human they become and the harder it is to lose them and live life without them...Your video is so sweet..it will always keep her in your memory-not that you wouldn't without it! My only fool proof cure is to get a puppy as soon as you can bear to..


----------



## Jtopia (Jan 26, 2014)

Eleni, We finally decided its time to get a new pup but aren't in a HUGE rush.The breeder where we got Sadie from doesn't do as much breeding anymore. Our Bernese Mountain Dog is getting a little lonely and so are we. It just will never be the same as Sadie! I think were so fixed on getting a pup from the old breeders because it'll be "a part of sadie", but no matter where we get a new pup I think this one will be parts of her no matter what!


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh! you are so very right! No dog will be like Sadie and no dog will ever replace her, like no dog ever replaced Chancy.But these golden pups have so much in common as far as temperament, behavior, attachment to their humans and so much more, that a new puppy will go a long way to healing your heart. They are so adorable and lovable, they just carry you away and you can't help it and I wouldn't want to!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a wonderful video, such a beautiful girl. I am so glad you had her for so many years x


----------

